# brenderup trailers, what's the difference?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you have an older steel trailer, I can't imagine how it would weigh less than a ton. Even if it's an aluminum trailer it should still weigh more than 1,650 pounds, unless it's a small 1 horse. Even my tiny, ancient 2 horse BP weighed over 2,000 pounds. Is it a stock trailer? Those are lighter than enclosed BPs.

Brenderups are light because except for their skeleton, they're fiberglass. Fiberglass is much lighter than steel or aluminum.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought the same thing however that's what the manufacturer said so I find it hard to believe they would lie I even gave them my vin number which was verified off the trailer and the title so they could verify the weight for me; will drive by a weigh station for sure though... However the weight of my trailer isnt a salient issue because I have a special order V8 suburban to pull it. I was just thinking along the lines of an absolute emergency and/or when I have to trailer literally two blocks down the street to the trail head. I was considering selling my trailer to buy a brenderup as well however just thinking about it for now...

The roof and 1ft section of my trailer is fibergrass and its skinnier than a normal trailer not sure if that matters but, I do believe a lot of thebrenderup's towing ability has to do with the weight distribution through the tounge.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

quite a few aluminum framed BP trailers are under a ton,, Pulled with a 6 cyl is meaningless statement. Number of cylinders have nothing to do with displacement or towing power. Fords 4.6 Liter 8 cylinder cant get out of its own way, while the 4.9 Liter straight six is larger has more power and make pretty decent 5000 lb and below tow vehicle engines.
For that matter lots of people pull living quarter multi horse gooseneck trailers with 6 cylinders. All the Heavy dodge cummings turbo diesels are 6 cylinders. Allways read between the lines, look at the tow rating of your exact vehicle and the loaded weight of the trailer. Marketing hype and incomplete open ended statements are meaningless.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> quite a few aluminum framed BP trailers are under a ton,, Pulled with a 6 cyl is meaningless statement. Number of cylinders have nothing to do with displacement or towing power. Fords 4.6 Liter 8 cylinder cant get out of its own way, while the 4.9 Liter straight six is larger has more power and make pretty decent 5000 lb and below tow vehicle engines.
> For that matter lots of people pull living quarter multi horse gooseneck trailers with 6 cylinders. All the Heavy dodge cummings turbo diesels are 6 cylinders. Allways read between the lines, look at the tow rating of your exact vehicle and the loaded weight of the trailer. Marketing hype and incomplete open ended statements are meaningless.


 
Thanks for the explaination joe, so do you believe that the brenderup trailer is able to be towed by what they display as a volvo station wagon because its light weight or because of the tounge of the rig?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

for instance I would never haul with the vehicle in the picture below yet this trailer is able to do so yet it according to the manufacturer weighs more than mine? Which makes me want to trade lol


----------



## tlfc (Aug 8, 2012)

A friend of mine has a Brenderup that she tows with her Blazer sometimes. That is the reason she bought it. She now has a truck so does not tow with the Blazer, but she knows that if the truck is out of commission that the Blazer can pull the trailer.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

tlfc that is exactly why my question came up I really would like to have the back up in case of an emergency situation... being limited to only towing with one car is kind of a drag especially since they're cars and things break ALL of the time


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

More than likely the rep you talked to got it wrong or you two were talking apples and oranges. Only way to know for sure is weigh your trailer on a scale. I personally doubt a steel trailer weighs less than a Brender. There is two different weights also. One is just the trailer by itself and another is what it weighs when hooked up to a tow rig. The difference will be in how much weight a trailer is designed to put on a rig. 

Now the tongue. I haven't looked that closely at Brender's but think it does come standard with an equalizer hitch while most trailers don't. Thing is you can go buy an equalizer hitch for any trailer. What an equalizer hitch does is helps transfer weight off your rear axle to your front axle for a more even weight distribution wich improves how a trailer tows.

Pull easily with a 6 cylinder. Like Joe said, what kind of 6 cylinder? An inline 6 really is a superior design for producing torque, torque being what you want for towing and not horse power. Given a V6 and an inline 6 with a similar build, the inline will out torque the V6. 

Last of all. I would never pull a horse trailer with a car, minivan or small suv. The absolute minimum I would pull one with is a half ton set up to tow and at that still don't recommend it but you will get away with it most the time. The minimum I recommend is a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I just mostly wanted to know if it was worth trading trailers for. In colorado with our cr*p road system I couldn't pull my trailer very easily with a half ton and would never try it so far the smallest I've ever towed with a 3/4ton but obviously it's done with smaller vehicles in other countries safely which is why I was considering buying a more economical car... Oh well thanks again everyone

And I am for sure going to get my trailer weighed at the weigh station to see what the heck the rep was talkin' about do you guys think it would be worth giving another phone call to ww and see if i can't get someone else to tell me what's up? Or skip it and just go to the weigh station


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

When I was looking for a trailer, I looked at Benderups. Had a mechanic friend go look under one for me and his words were to the effect of "You couldn't pay me to tow that out of this parking lot unloaded".
They are riveted, welded and all in the wrong places. Put a horse in there, drive down a highway and get a gust of wind and I don't know if the welds would hold up because there is not a bolt in the thing and where a "real" trailer has straight, untouched steel, these things are 1' pieces of aluminum welded together. Scary, scary, scary.
I would not recommend one to my worst enemy.

Good luck!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't bother calling WW, just hit a scale. Not sure about CO but in OR the leave the truck scales on when the station isn't manned so that's where I always go. If you have time and are curious weight it hitched and unhitched.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

na, you're totally right darrin I think they leave the weigh stations open becaus etechnically if you're a truck hauling anything I think here at least your SUPPOSED to stop not that I think it's really mandatory but, they leave them open like you said so I'll just swing by and have a look see. Also Anabel I've never seen on up close so I didn't know that everyone I've read reviews frmo say its super strong but if it's how you say it is I def don't want my baby in there...


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw someone load a Saddlebred in one. This wasn't a real big horse but he would not go in readily until they moved the divider over so he could stand kind of sideways. Even then he was pretty jammed in there. 
Also it seemed flimsy.


----------

